# DC Area???



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a friend who is going to be in the Lorton, Alexandria, Mt. Vernon, Woodbridge, Springfield VA. area on vacation in about a week and he is looking for some stores or folk to herf with while he's in the area... 

Any suggestions??? :cb


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

There's a large Northern VA group that will chime in here soon


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

There are several shops in the woodbridge or Springfield/Kingstowne area.

Old Virginia Tobacco in Kingstowne(just east of Springfield) is my local B&M and every Tuesday evening you can find a good sized crowd herfing it up.
Anywhere from 5-15 people.
There are people there every night, but Tuesdays and Fridays are bigger.
If he is coming on the first Tuesday of the month the group cooks out in front of the store.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

The CCS Gala Dinner is THIS Thurs!

http://capitalcigarsociety.com/ccs82108dinner.html

~Mark


----------

